# Should we start a "Business Tip of the Day" series?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Just curious if anyone would be interested in a series that we would call "Business Tip of the Day"?

These tips would be wide ranging, and general in nature.

Because the self employed and business owners are often faced with huge areas where we need to learn, and improve sales, marketing, and general business practices, it never hurts to pick up an idea or two that might help us.

These could be business ideas that have worked for you in your business, but can apply to a wide array of businesses in many fields.

I have a couple of ideas, of which I would title:

"Always use suggestive selling when dealing with customers"
"Penny-up!!!!"
"Working a Trade Show as a Vendor"
"Working a Trade Show as an Attendee"
"Being Debt Free as a Business" 

Maybe you have ideas that can help others here. What might be common knowledge to you in the grocery business might help someone be more profitable in the equine business.

I would like to see these listed as seperate threads, so we can discuss them, ask questions, and argue the finer points.

I think it would be best if only one idea was offered each day, so the impact can be greater, and we spread the ideas out.

What do you think? Great Idea? Dumb Idea?

What ideas or tips can you contribute?

Clove


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Great idea! What is meant by " Penny up?"
I would sure like to hear other's Business Tips.
DH is alot more outgoing than I. At a neighbor's yard sale he noticed some people of a certain ethnic group that consume goat meat. He told them we have goats and they come back every year for a few!
I dont know if you would consider this a business tip except for the simple fact that he had it in him to go out & approach these folks face to face. 
Know who your possible consumers are??


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea! 

I can offer some do's and don'ts as well as display and presentation pointers.

Maggie


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Clovis, since it's your idea, why don't you start with a tip of the day for tomorrow.

Maggie


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Not sure that I will have time tomorrow. Going to be a busy day!

Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Bump.

I love the other Business Tip threads that the others have started.

We have so much to learn from each other!!!!!

Don't be bashful!!!!!

Clove


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a couple of tips for this when ready.

Participating in a Trade Show

Keeping your business debt free.

When I actually have a few minutes I will do them up to post.

It's all about time


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Oh cool!!!!

I would love to hear the Debt Free business post!!!!!

This is something I feel very passionately about, and had thought of starting a post about it.

I will let you take the lead. I will enjoy it, and have lots of comments, if that is okay with you.

Would you also consider writing one about firing customers? I thought your other post was great!!!!

Clove


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Clovis

I am by no means an expert at running a business. I had never run a business before in my life. I had always worked for Government and could rely on a check every week whether I did anything or not.

I've only been at this for 10 years and learned the hard way.

I can share some of my hard earned tips with the caveat that in no way that this would be expert advise. Just working towards the degree I earned from the College of Hard Knocks.

Lee


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Lee,

Your post sounds just like me...Learning things the hard way. I believe lots of us fall into that category.

But I believe that things learned the hard way are the usually the best lessons learned, and makes for tremendously great advice, opinion and perspective.

That is one reason I love the Business Tip of the day posts. Good solid advice learned from real world experience.

We have lots and lots to learn from each other. 

I am no expert either...to think so would be laughable. I thing I have made every mistake there is to make in the business world, and then some!!!!!

Clove


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Im likely a poor businessman.
I dont advertise I let my work speak for its self and rely solely on word of mouth.
All the equipment I use I have boughten out right for cash.
I have no credit accounts. 
Granted there are time when they might be nice Ive seen too many fail by using them. Instead I require the cost of materials upfront .
with the excepting of insurance payments my business is basically debt free.
The company vehicle is also my personal transportation, all the tools I use are those I would use on my own property.
While such a business doesnt work for everyone.
I have over 20 years built a reputation and network of satisfied customers.
As such I dont do much selling. If someone calls me to do something they do so because they know my prices are reasonable and I do quality work.
The fact that we have a 6 month waiting list is something I take pride in .
My advice is quite simple 
Be honest, provide a valuable product, treat people with respect and always make it right. 
If you follow that then everything else will take care of its self


----------

